# Tinning a Barn Roof



## sfixx (Feb 15, 2007)

Hercules said:


> Has anyone ever did this? I was wondering how much tin costs and if its hard to do. Actually its a corn crib and I don't want to put alot of money into new shingles but I need to do something with the roof soon.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Herc. Welcome. I covered my 8x12 shed with painted metal about 6 years ago. I love it and it will last longer than me. It was simple to install over 15# felt with the color matched rubber washered self tapping screws. It was more than asphalt (I forget how much) but the beauty is well worth it to me. I didn't even consider traditional standing seam, I'm not that much of a fanatic, though that's the original roof on our vintage corn crib.

View attachment 13


The manufacturer is Fabral, I purchased it at our local Carter Lumber.

Best wishes,

Steve


----------



## Hercules (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Sfixx! Now I know where to start looking at least. That light grey at Carters site would match my house perfectly. Your shed looks really nice - almost too nice for my application. Mind if I ask how much that project set you back $ ?


----------



## sfixx (Feb 15, 2007)

Hercules said:


> ....Mind if I ask how much that project set you back $ ?


I'm sorry, I wish I could remember the cost. Isn't that the ironic beauty, that I'm so happy with it I don't remember the cost? I do remember that I had to buy standard 10' lengths and trim them to length with a cut-off wheel on the circular saw. I'm sure the installation was faster and easier than asphalt shingles. The sheets come in about a 12" width. I had the roof covered in 3/4" plywood beacuse I thought I was going to use recycled slate but that fell through. So with a 12/12 pitch it's way over built. Also, I ventilated the roof through the peak, but you can buy foam inserts to seal up the ridge cap. You'll love the system if you try it.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Hercules (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Steve. 

I am pinching every penny I can because I am building a new house on the property right now - and it isn't coming in on/under budget - imagine that. 

I would love to save my other buildings and make them look nice so I figured I could start with the roof this year, just to buy me some time, and do the siding in the next few years if I have any money at that time. Maybe I'll take a peek over at home depot or menards, thats about all I have around here. If I am going to spend the money I want it to last forever and be done with it.

Thanks for your help.  

MJ


----------



## sfixx (Feb 15, 2007)

I do remember this, that my budget on the shed was $1,000. I set that price because that's what the cheap garbage sheds at the home center cost and I didn't want one of those in my yard. I used recycled cedar siding, windows and stone for the foundation. Maybe the roof was around $300. I think that the door hardware and paint pushed it slightly over budget 

Steve


----------

